# can't stat exported dir /home/.directory

## ajacoutot

Hi,

I use NIS+NFS+autofs to mount my /home directory on a server.

It works great, but I have this strange errors in the server logs:

srv01 rpc.mountd: can't stat exported dir /home/.directory: No such file or directory

I can't figure out which application (if it is an application...) tries to mount /home/.directory, do you have any idea ?

Thanks in advance.

Antoine

----------

## pjp

Just in case it is related, ajacoutot is also having a nfssvc permission denied problem.

----------

## ajacoutot

I'm answering to myself.

My /home in mounted under NIS+NFS, and when opening my home directory under KDE with Konqueror, it looks for the .directory file (where informations about the directory are stored, like icons...). By default, there's no .directory in /home but in /home/username.

----------

